
Proposing an Incremental Java EE Roadmap - wodencafe
http://johnclingan.com/2016/10/19/javaee-incremental-roadmap/
======
niftich
The sprints sound like a good way to get actionable items done -- this works
for other communities. But what's the goal? To promulgate more APIs under the
'EE' brand?

The JCP is doing just fine; in my opinion some proposals have re-shaped the
language more than the designers originally intended -- but given broad
community acceptance, this is usually a good thing.

I've made this point before [1]: Further additions to the 'EE' suite just
enforces a separation from SE with regard to the features an implementation
can expect to be available -- it's just another profile. EE primarily benefits
vendors of EE application servers, and consultancies who can promote EE as a
distinct from SE, even though there are no technical hurdles preventing one to
run EE APIs' concrete implementations in an SE setting, as has been commonly
done since EE stagnated. In other words, everything is fine, we just don't
call it EE anymore (and we don't need to, because we're not the ones who
benefit from the separate branding).

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12054705#12057590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12054705#12057590)

~~~
snuxoll
It's not like Oracle even cares about the "EE" name anymore, so why not? I
mean, for crying out loud, Java EE 7 came out over 3 years ago but they still
don't offer any certifications for it, but they do for Java SE 8 which is just
under a year younger.

And you're right, most people doing greenfield at this point are probably
using "EE" components in "SE" projects. I use Spring (Boot), but also use
Narayana (JTA), Hibernate (JPA), ActiveMQ (JMS), and if Spring didn't handle
DI itself I'd pull in Weld (CDI) as well. Hell, if you don't want to use
Spring you can just use Wildfly Swarm.

Java EE is dead, even if Oracle finally finalizes Java EE 8 I see most work
migrating from wars/ears deployed to containers to running embedded containers
like Spring Boot (+pick your container) or Wildfly Swarm.

